# Upgrade a binary package



## rainman82 (Sep 9, 2009)

The following will list all binary packages that need an upgrade.

pkg_version -vIL'<'

Do I have to first pkg_delete them and then install the new versions with pkg_add or can I go directly to pkg_add ?


----------



## tangram (Sep 9, 2009)

This question was posed on the forums several times now.

Here are some thread that should answer your question:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1289&highlight=upgrade+binary+packages
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4391&highlight=upgrade+binary+packages


----------

